# Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Callback



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

This morning I received an email from a friend who alerted me to this---I do not use TOTW but thought those of you that do may want to pursue this further...

btw...seeing where it is termed a callback gave me no comfort as we know there is no such thing as a mandatory recall with pet food...

here is a link to Greytalk regarding this... Hope all the pups are well...it seems just Pacific Stream certain dates may be the issue...

http://forum.greytalk.com/index.php?showtopic=236846&view=findpost&p=4165926


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

I just called my local Tractor Supply store in Coventry RI and it was confirmed that he was told to pull certain date of Pacific Stream off the shelf...I do not want to type the wrong date in case he mispoke the date to me...but thought my first post needed more info from me for you here...He told me he was not told of the reason when I asked for more info..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you! I did read this somewhere, but it's easy for the information to get lost. I did feed TOTW to my two for a period of time, but they wouldn't gaurantee they didn't use something to preserve their fish formulas, so I switched. Is TOTW being produced by Diamond? 

I think the problem was the amount of protein??? Too much or maybe more than was listed on the bag???


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Darn it. I'll have to try to find the dates. I feed Fromm Surf and Turf, but I'll occasionally mix in a smaller bag of something else if I acquire it with a big coupon or for free - right now there is a little bit of the TOTW Pacific Stream and some Nature's Variety Instinct kibble that I got for free mixed in the big bin of Fromm. 

Luckily, I save all bags of food at the very least until the food is gone, but usually for much longer so I can always check if a company changes ingredients and denies doing so.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, TOTW is made by Diamond.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

I received an email from Dr Brookshire at TOTW (and there was a disclaimer preventing me from pasting it here or I would) but it said it was a low moisture/high protein problem ...and not a recall....but I wish they could post what info I received at their website for those feeding to see...it just may save some from unecessary vet bills and worry..."feed refusal" was the main complaint according to the DVM and I know I would be worried if my two beauties stopped eating...I hope someday that petowners can get info easier than stumbling upon it by accident...like I did with the greytalk forum...

there is another forum discussing this too.. http://www.dogster.com/forums/Food_and_Nutrition/thread/633854/5 and here.. http://itchmoforums.com/news-recall...-food-recall-t8960.0.html;msg133216#msg133216


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hav never used that formula, but have sued the High Prairie for about 1 1/ years. I did sneak a bag of Wetlands but Honey didn't like it as well.



It seems there is ALWAYS something with dog food or treats or toys. I wish folks would gt i right so we owners don't have to worry about everyting we purchase for our beloved dogs. And thanks for the warning.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If a dog food company were to ever issue a statement, in writing, guaranteeing ingredient sourcing and stability, they would take over the world.


----------

